
The Future of Programming - lispython
http://radar.oreilly.com/2013/01/the-future-of-programming.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+oreilly%2Fradar%2Fatom+%28O%27Reilly+Radar%29
======
sonabinu
The access to tools and open source resources for learning to program is
phenomenal. I think the future will be collaborative programming.

